# Manufacturers using grit non skid



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Ive always liked the dimpled or "bumpy" type of non skid surface...imo just felt more finished like it was done part of the mold or something, but may just be me


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I feel the same. But after watching a video of non skid being applied on a repaired part got me thinking. My cockpit Seadek is wearing out. I may go with it again but tossing around doing non skid in grey where the Seadek is now. Was just wondering if the paint, tape edge, paint, sprinkle non skid and then topcoat is the same process on a new skiff.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nobody knows how it’s done in production? I’m curious about the durability of this process. Wear through of paint and non skid additive it is covering.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trade secret


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Done in the mold. It can be done after wards as well but all new boats the non skid is in the mold.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> I feel the same. But after watching a video of non skid being applied on a repaired part got me thinking. My cockpit Seadek is wearing out. I may go with it again but tossing around doing non skid in grey where the Seadek is now. Was just wondering if the paint, tape edge, paint, sprinkle non skid and then topcoat is the same process on a new skiff.


I'm thinking of doing mine too, wonder how it holds up done after the fact


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Done in the mold. It can be done after wards as well but all new boats the non skid is in the mold.


I’m not sure this is true – at least not all the time. When I bought my new boat the deck was shot with awl grip and grit after pulled from the mold. If getting nonskid instead of all grip, I believe they also shot it after the fact -this was from Beavertail. I’ve had both and think having it shot after being pulled from the mold is better


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Chittum, Hells Bay and Maverick all have it done in the mold. I believe East Cape does some Awl-Grip but I would assume it is an up-charge. Can not speak for Beavertail.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

MSG said:


> I’m not sure this is true – at least not all the time. When I bought my new boat the deck was shot with awl grip and grit after pulled from the mold. If getting nonskid instead of all grip, I believe they also shot it after the fact -this was from Beavertail. I’ve had both and think having it shot after being pulled from the mold is better


I was referring to HB. As that was the brand he mentioned. And like stated above me. Those 3 companies all done in the mold.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Egret uses Awlgrip... not done in the mold.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Chittum, Hells Bay and Maverick all have it done in the mold. I believe East Cape does some Awl-Grip but I would assume it is an up-charge. Can not speak for Beavertail.


My Beavertail was done in the mold.. so you can add it to the list.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Capnredfish said:


> I feel the same. But after watching a video of non skid being applied on a repaired part got me thinking. My cockpit Seadek is wearing out. I may go with it again but tossing around doing non skid in grey where the Seadek is now. Was just wondering if the paint, tape edge, paint, sprinkle non skid and then topcoat is the same process on a new skiff.


 My cockpit has Seadek that was getting pretty worn. I pulled the Seadek and had non-skid applied last winter. Very happy with the outcome.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Terry said:


> Seadek that was getting pretty worn


Curious as to how long the Seadek was in your boat before you decided to replace it?


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’ve had both scenarios.....non-skid applied in the mold, and Awlgrip sprayed after deck was removed from the mold. In my situation, the edges of the non-skid (Awlgrip) applied after the deck was removed from the mold, are much crisper and neater.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

mro said:


> Curious as to how long the Seadek was in your boat before you decided to replace it?


My Seadek went from 2006 until around 2012 looking good. Went downhill and stayed in that state until 2017 when it went into another level of wear. It’s getting slippery and ugly now. It’s been worth it. But way too hot in the summer.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The sand like grit can't be done in the mold. Prove me wrong lol


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Terry said:


> My cockpit has Seadek that was getting pretty worn. I pulled the Seadek and had non-skid applied last winter. Very happy with the outcome.
> View attachment 102052


Looks great. Gotta redue my flat boat.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

mro said:


> Curious as to how long the Seadek was in your boat before you decided to replace it?


2009-2018 worth of wear. Started peeling up in the corners and wore pretty slick (all the texture was gone).


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I’m not saying this is the same as skiffs. We I was helping built airboats. We used a hand held fertilizer spreader with course sand and sprayed it on to wet gel coat then did another layer of gel coat on top. It held up well. I still see boats built 10+years ago. Not saying I’d do that on the front of a high dollar skiff.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> The sand like grit can't be done in the mold. Prove me wrong lol


I want to hear how it’s possible as well. If at all.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

@Chris Morejohn will know the answer to this.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Grit texture can be molded in


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Done in the mold. It can be done after wards as well but all new boats the non skid is in the mold.


Two tone non skid can not be done in mold.awlgrip and others applied after popped from mold.was sent pictures of my drake outlaw in process, was almost last thing done so it stayed clean while most rigging was done


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> Two tone non skid can not be done in mold.awlgrip and others applied after popped from mold.was sent pictures of my drake outlaw in process, was almost last thing done so it stayed clean while most rigging was done


If so I would like to know how,its interesting


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

My grip texture is in the mold Charles, the two tone part was made by taping off the part when the gel was applied to the mold and using 2 colors


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

It is the first step when building the part in the mold


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Tigweld said:


> It is the first step when building the part in the mold


Cool I thought it was done after as mine was,is there a benefit to doing that way,longevity of grip or convenience while building. Thank you for reply


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> View attachment 102428


Before ice blue non skid after deck was bonded


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Custom touches are easier done in paint


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Tigweld said:


> Custom touches are easier done in paint


Gotcha, I understand


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Wilds builds a great boat, cuts corners nowhere


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Tigweld said:


> Wilds builds a great boat, cuts corners nowhere


I agree, I love my boat its beautiful! Was just curious to the different processes, benefits...can't wait to see yours done gunna be sweet.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks, soon


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The downfall of awlgrip in my experience is the grit can get knocked off leaving the grey prep paint underneath showing. It doesn't look all that clean when you have little dark spots on a light colored deck. If they can color match the prep coat that goes on before the grit layer then it isn't an issue.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

One good thing about Awlgrip is you can change the color. My cockpit is a light tan color and I wish it was light grey. When it wears down, I will have it redone in light grey (along with changing my rub rail from white to black)


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Grip done in the mold lasts much longer than the awlgrip painted on grit.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I don’t see how grit non skid can be done in the mold. If you sprayed mold with gel and the added grit, how would it protrude? Mold looting line grit would be hard to pull part out. Please explain.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I believe its in the gel coat.
I don't know the process, but I do know the durability difference. 
My 2002 17'8 still looks really good. 
When Its painted on, you usually only get 5 years or so before having to have it redone.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

My last boat I had the non skid re done and the awlgrip stuff after the fact was no where near as durable as the original gel coat stuff done in the mold.


----------



## Waterbouy69 (Sep 11, 2019)

SC on the FLY said:


> I'm thinking of doing mine too, wonder how it holds up done after the fact


Just have the boat spatter coated like mine! LOL


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

This is a friend's skiff a little less than a year old. This is a picture showing the front deck and front hatch... One was done in the mold and the other was sanded down and re-done (sprayed with nonskid)... Which one is which


----------

